# Boot Blousers



## DisasterMedTech (Oct 8, 2007)

Okay...stupid question...again.  Ive been street EMS until now where the pants go outside the boots. Now Im doing disaster response where we are wearing BDUs with our pants bloused into the boots.  Can anyone walk me through this process (pictures would be great) so I can be squared away.  I have seen operators on my team "peg" their trousers into the boots or just use the ankle tie and then the pant leg just hangs out of the boot and looks like garbage. What I am going for is a clean, squared look that looks like I know what the hell Im doing. I have been told that the pants are supposed to be bloused between the 2nd and 3rd eyelets of the boots, and am also not exactly sure what this means. I have a pair of Bates EMS 6" boots and a pair of Altama 10" jungles. Most of the sloppy looking blousing I have seen has been due to the low top of a 6" boot. I like the look of a higher boot and also need to get a pair of steel toe 9" or 10" boots. Anyone have any recommendations?  Im thinking either Altama combats or Bates 9" boots.  My 6"-ers are very comfortable but just dont look right when bloused. Anyone who can teach me how to do this long distance will have my eternal gratitude. I'll be wearing my full BDUs for the first time on 10 November for a domestic preparedness meeting and wanted to look squared. If it makes any difference, we were khaki BDUs.  The sooner the better cause I imagine this will take some practice.  Also if you can recommend what you think are the best blousers, it will be helpful tool.

How Copy?:usa:


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 8, 2007)

sure it not too dufficult. first, ditch the low tops, they will always look like crap bloused. 

put your pants on. then your boots. tuck then end of your pants into, but not al the way down into your boots. tie them. drop your pants. around the top of your boot from the inside out, place a boot blousing strap(duct tape willw ork in a pinch) around the top of the boot. pull your pants back up and you will have neatly bloused pants. now is you tuck all of the extra pant material into your boot, it will ride up, so leve some slack when tucking in


----------



## DisasterMedTech (Oct 8, 2007)

*Maybe I have it, maybe I dont...*

OK...so I have talked to several people including two friends one of whom is a USCG Master Chief and a one is an Army DI Sergeant.  Basically I am getting slight variations on the same theme.  Here is how I understand it:

1. Pants on.
2. Boots on.
3. Tie pant cuff tie between second and third eyelet of boot.
4. Drop trow.
5. This will leave me with an inside out piece of pants up above my boots tops.  
6. Around that "inside out" section of trousers, I put my boot blousers, or a wide rubber band.
7. Pull up my pants. Check to make sure "blouse" doesnt look ate up.
8. Repeat with other leg.
9. If I have a bigger blouse than I want, I can just pull more of the inside out part of the pants further up my leg, re-attach the blouser and tinker with them until I get the look I want.

I was also told that some guys for inspection will drop a piece of chain down inside the bloused part of the pants so they hold that nice look. Since I am not getting inspected, I wont be doing this.

Let me know if you see any fundamental errors.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 8, 2007)

well since that pretty much what i told you, i like it.


----------



## Luno (Oct 9, 2007)

*Of all the things*

Of all the things, I never imagined I'd hear again... Well, here ya go.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pARffCb_BUM


----------



## DisasterMedTech (Oct 10, 2007)

Luno said:


> Of all the things, I never imagined I'd hear again... Well, here ya go.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pARffCb_BUM




Thanks for the video. Got one on rolling BDU blouse cuffs? Gotta look pretty in a disaster zone when Im wading through sewer water.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Oct 23, 2007)

its all about pride-  rolling up your sleeves takes practice- there are 2 ways to do it-  

The Army/Airforce way-

and the 

the Navy/Marine Corps way-

the Army way is more practicle since you can easily pull your sleeves down in case of a tactical situation but takes more work to do-

The Marine Corps way looks much tighter (and better, to me anyway) and is a simple roll from the bottom up.  If the roll looks sloppy they call them "Gunny Rolls"


----------



## spike8152 (Nov 24, 2007)

Tactical Medic said:


> its all about pride-  rolling up your sleeves takes practice- there are 2 ways to do it-
> 
> The Army/Airforce way-
> 
> ...



x2, As far a Blousing, The bands and straps are great but springs will keep everything tight.


----------



## ksffemt (Nov 24, 2007)

The site below has a nice photo step by step on how to roll USMC/USN way.  

http://www.scifihero.net/forums/lofiversion/index.php?t2274.html

Below is a guide to the Army/Airforce way

http://www.scifihero.net/forums/lofiversion/index.php?t550.html

I have worn both and prefer the USMC/USN way if you are looking for a really sharp look and want to show off your biceps.  I prefer the Army/Airforce method if it is hot and i have the possibility of being out in the field where I want my sleeves down.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Nov 25, 2007)

ksffemt said:


> The site below has a nice photo step by step on how to roll USMC/USN way.
> 
> http://www.scifihero.net/forums/lofiversion/index.php?t2274.html
> 
> ...




Nice find! - regarding the springs, I tried them and they were way too tight for me, even when on the boot I found them too constricting, what I do is use 2 sets of boot bands tied together- two bands per leg, and its the right fit for me, a lot of the Marines in my unit do it this way and it works pretty good.  When I was in the Army I had blousing bands.  they work well too but the velcro can be a PITA at times


----------



## spike8152 (Nov 27, 2007)

ksffemt said:


> The site below has a nice photo step by step on how to roll USMC/USN way.
> 
> http://www.scifihero.net/forums/lofiversion/index.php?t2274.html
> 
> ...




Nice steps on the sleves. But to the guy on the other forum who rolled the USMC/USN rolls we all know thase can look alot cleaner, Gunny!

Tactical Medic - agree with you on the Springs to they can be tight.if you stretch them a little it help. I only used them for those times I really didn't want my blouse to come undone. Like when there was a chance I might be wading in sewer water. Other than that I did as you do with to bands tied together.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Nov 28, 2007)

LOL yea, sometimes mine are so tight I have a hard time getting the blouse off   BTW I love my MARPATs they are some cool looking camis 

:usa:


----------



## sarahharter (Dec 7, 2007)

okay well i hate to blouse my bdu's and being in the usaf guard and reserves i came up with this and i use it on the truck to , i took the strings out and put blousing straps through the holes that the strings were through and sewed the ends together and well they are now perm. bloused , never have to do it again and it holds up to wear and tear. this is what you get when you are bored and they tuck nicley into your boots too.


----------

